# Is she pregnant ?



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know if these fish have a gravid spot like a guppy when they are pregnant or not.... I can't see one if they do, what I'm looking at that makes me think she is, is under her throat area and down her belly, looks much larger than I think I remember and her body shape is not like the male due to this.... What say the crowd ?


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe so! But if time goes by, and no babies, and still the huge bump, maybe a tumor or parasite...but if this is not what she looked like when you got her, we'll go with the assumption that she is pregnant if with other males...Congrats!


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

every time i get tiger barbs some of them end up looking like that... ive always wondered why. Never any eggs or fry. I have no idea why but its only the tiger barbs that end up like that. and i had a Gold Gourami that did it once so i have no idea... i 2 would like some advice


----------



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

She's one of 4 females in my tank with 2 males..... have had them for maybe just over a month and She's not looked like this until just the past few days, so I'm thinking Grandpa is in my future... 

Anyways, it was a miracle that I just caught her without any hassle and stressing her and just put her in a floating birthing tank along with two guppies that have a black gravid spot and look like swimming balloons, so hopefully I'll be able to salvage this crew of babies instead of feeding treats like the last bunch of guppies turned into.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

She looks fairly large to me, i'd say pregnant.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

She does look to be with fry so keep an eye on her.Good luck


----------



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got her and two guppies in the little floating birthing tank and was hoping to find babies trapped in the bottom part when I got home from work, but nothing yet. It is just mind blowing though at the amount of Poo these three little bitty fish make in a 24 hour period though..... scratching my head right now trying to figure out the best way of cleaning that mess up !!!

Figured I'd go to PetSmart and buy a second birthing tank to alternate transferring them to so I can clean each out daily waiting on the babies to get here.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

She's "squaring up" - an expression used when a gravid platy assumes that boxlike shape behind the gills. It's generally a sign that the fry are coming really soon. Get ready...


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, she's about to pop, and it looks like a pretty big brood. Have fun! You might want to get a fry net, and put the fish into the net to clean the box, then when the babies have arrived, the net is a good place to keep them until they grow large enough to survive in the tank.


----------

